# Confused and sceptical!



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Dear Peter

Please could you help?

We have male factor infertility - at last count partners sperm was 0.1ml, 10% motility, 80% abnormal. Very low.

We had ICSI at Hammersmith hospital in Nov 2002, had 12 eggs, 10 fertilised, 2 put back (one good 6 cell one average 4 cell, day 3). Pregnant with one baby, saw heartbeat at 7 weeks, no heartbeat at 9 weeks.

Second attempt June 2003, 8 eggs, all fertilised, 2 average put back (both 6 cell). Negative

In both cases none good enough to freeze.

Have just had consultation at ARGC, who are suggesting (on top of ICSI costs) that we do the following:

Small camera in womb to check for adhesions, fibroids etc - at over £1000
Mid cycle scan
Various blood tests including one for antibodies
Pre-implantation embryo bi-opsy to test for chromosomes - £2000

I feel very depressed and down as we have had all the tests last year and they showed nothing wrong with me - but severe male factor issue.

I can see the benefit of the antibodies screening, and also the pre-implantation screening - but surely they are for people who have had many more treatments?

The doctor kept saying, with my history of miscarriage, we must do these tests? I thought a history of miscarriage was 3 rather than only 1.

By the way, I was pregnant 11 years ago naturally with a different partner, but had a termination (bitterly regretted!)

Any advice or clarity you could give would be very much appreciated. Sorry for the lengthy email.

Thank you

Tina


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Tina T said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> Please could you help?
> 
> ...


----------

